# Picking Up Larger Sized Stones



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

I have a customer who is having problems transferring 20SS stones. Because of the heavier weight, they are sometimes falling and/or shifting. I've shared the Bounce dryer sheet tip in case static electricity is causing some of this to happen. But I was wondering if any of you have experiences with heavier stones and any suggestions.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi Sandy : )

She might want to go with a thicker hotfix tape with more tack like silicon or one of the others. I think it was Sign Making, Sign Supplies, Vinyl Cutters, Sign Cutters, Vinyl Banners, Wide Format Color Printers, Laser Engravers or another place (like that) that someone was complaining that the tape had too much tack. That tape would be better suited for the larger stones. We use silicon hotfix tape whenever we have stones ss20 and up.

Hope this helps,

Brian


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Use the force jedi. LOL


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I use regular acrylic tape out of Korea all the way up to 7mm stones,(actually that is all I have ever used, I have never used silicon tape) Can't imagine what is causing her problems. The only thing I can think of is she is using a very poor quality of tape.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Leg cramps said:


> Use the force jedi. LOL


 Very funny, Eric!


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

My Shirt Connect said:


> Hi Sandy : )
> 
> She might want to go with a thicker hotfix tape with more tack like silicon or one of the others. I think it was Sign Making, Sign Supplies, Vinyl Cutters, Sign Cutters, Vinyl Banners, Wide Format Color Printers, Laser Engravers or another place (like that) that someone was complaining that the tape had too much tack. That tape would be better suited for the larger stones. We use silicon hotfix tape whenever we have stones ss20 and up.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Brian! I'll share this with her.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

veedub3 said:


> I use regular acrylic tape out of Korea all the way up to 7mm stones,(actually that is all I have ever used, I have never used silicon tape) Can't imagine what is causing her problems. The only thing I can think of is she is using a very poor quality of tape.


Maybe she needs to press a little harder. I know that sometimes customers are hesitant to press with too much force because they do not want to jam the stones down into the holes and get them stuck onto adhesive. But if she has dusted her template, then that shouldn't be a problem. I'll suggest that, as well, although I assumed that she had already tried making sure they were stuck more firmly to the tape.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Has she tried using a brayer roller and rolling over the top? That is what I do and it seems to work for me and I too have only used the acrylic tape.


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

How long does she wait, after she makes the transfers, till she heatpresses? 

The stones will start moving and the heavier stones can fall off if the transfers are not stored good when using acrylic.

Brian : )


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I made a transfer a couple of weeks ago with about 150 ss20 stones on it as well as a bunch of ss6 stones. I used a piece of silicone transfer tape that I had used and pressed about 5 or 6 times already. I left the transfer sitting for the last couple of weeks and just pressed it today. It didn't have any shifted or missing stones at all. I've never had any problems with the silicone tape, but when I used the acrylic, the weight of the larger stones would make the transfer flop around and the stones would shift because of how flimsy the tape is.


----------



## stephanieblingz (Sep 13, 2011)

A couple of options may help:

Use better tape
Using better care
Make sure stones are flat
Don't leave them sitting around, any motif i've left around has been so messed up by the time i got back to it


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I have two tapes that I bought to compare as there was a difference in price. One of them I will not use for transfers that have to be shipped. I use that one when I am applying the stones myself and do it as I go. Firm believer in using quality transfer tape. The one I use for shipping transfers is heavier and has more tack. The white backer seems to be close or the same.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Sandy, 

I think you are getting some good suggestions here,, I always use a tape with the most tack I can get,, to hold every stone in place,, now and later,, The larger stones and the Swarovski stones can get heavy.

Also suggest to her she peel the transfer tape up from the lower left had corner at a angle going to the right upper corner. I do not know why but that always works with larger and smaller stones. Instead of peeling from left to right.

another suggestion I would like to add is when using a Rhinestone Transfer Tape with higher tack is to peel the Transfer when slightly warm, but not to warm to break the seal of the glue on fabric. If i peel warm i always post press to make sure my seal between glue and fabric were not disturbed while peeling.

If you leave a High tack tape on a Garment after pressing to cool, you will leave a box around the transfer where the image was pressed,, But using a pad in the garment will add extra cush and not leave that box all out if you peel warm.

Hope this helps
Sandy jo


----------

